# Mask refusal



## Captain Orca (Dec 25, 2020)

If a customer absolutely refuses to mask up and continues walking through the store shopping what can be done?  Refuse to check them out?  It happened recently at a local Target, not sure how it was handled.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2020)

We tell them to leave due to local mandate.


----------



## MrT (Dec 25, 2020)

After you offer the mask/ drive up options you should ask them to leave.  You can then tell AP that has some deescalation training.  If that doesn't work out you leave them be we were told not to call authorities unless it may become physical.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 25, 2020)

When they flat out refuse and do NOT become physical, they won.....they can transmit C to whomever they please.  Chicken shit idiots at headquarters have no balls.


----------



## GRC (Dec 25, 2020)

I was told we can't tell guests to wear a mask. At most we can politely ask but if they decline that's all you can do.


----------



## MrT (Dec 25, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> When they flat out refuse and do NOT become physical, they won.....they can transmit C to whomever they please.  Chicken shit idiots at headquarters have no balls.


People are crazy im not having people get hurt or worse over someone refusing a mask.  If you see a person without a mask protect yourself and keep your distance.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 25, 2020)

That's exactly how I do it,  just avoid the asshole and be done with it.  I was asking a hypothetical question.  Wouldn't you like to see your 6'8" 280lb AP guy throw a fucking hammerlock on the moron and walk him out the front door?  Some people are disgusting.  Thankfully there are very few of that type.  The worst ones are the 50+ year old male who drives a throaty sounding black pick up truck.  Around here, they're all alike.


----------



## MrT (Dec 25, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> That's exactly how I do it,  just avoid the asshole and be done with it.  I was asking a hypothetical question.  Wouldn't you like to see your 6'8" 280lb AP guy throw a fucking hammerlock on the moron and walk him out the front door?  Some people are disgusting.  Thankfully there are very few of that type.  The worst ones are the 50+ year old male who drives a throaty sounding black pick up truck.  Around here, they're all alike.


If i had one of those yes i would 😂


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 25, 2020)

At my store it’s the law so you refuse, youre escorted out by AP


----------



## spencerreid (Dec 26, 2020)

at my store, we have AP handle that stuff because they're trained to handle and in my state it's a law it but we always offer free masks to guests who don't have one. a lot of people claim they have a medical thing so that they don't have to wear a mask which in that case we can't really do anything about it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 26, 2020)

From the few posts responding it appears to be the decision of the store manager?  No mask, medical condition you say? Again...you must leave.  Under your breath, the med condition is bullshit.  Go to Walmart Karen, ManKaren, not here.....


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 26, 2020)

The direction from Corporate was pretty much...
1. At the door, ask if they have a face covering, and offer one if not.
2. If they indicate a medical condition, say you understand and keep it moving.
3. If they refuse, ask them if they know about our contactless shopping options like Drive Up and Shipt. (this is laughable, as Target literally wants you to strike up a whole conversation with a person while also checking the other people for masks). 
4. If they again refuse, tell them you understand and have a good day (and note the time of the occurrence for AP to "follow up").
5. No one else in the store can approach a Guest about a mask. Not Salesfloor, not cashiers, no one. It is to be assumed the Mask Distributor up front did their job and leave the Guest alone to spread their germs in peace.

As for stores kicking it up a notch and kicking Guests out, that's ASANTS and totally not condoned by Corporate. They don't want a repeat of the Van Nuys Target store incident where anti-maskers beat up the TSS as he was escorting them out of the store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 26, 2020)

This is a subject that can easily be argued for a very long thread but that's not what the Q&A forum is for.
@starmaster1000 covered it all so they win the prize.
Also this one seems to be very ASANTS.
So...


----------

